# أريد مساعده عاجله في مسائل الplc



## بنت عسل وكلى كسل (11 ديسمبر 2007)

صباااح الورد لكل أعضااء المنتدى "مهندسيين وطلاااب وتقنيين"
الأسبووع الجااي عندي امتحاان في ال computer Integrate Manufacture والمشكله اللي مواجهتني هي حل مسااءل الPLC اللي عنده مذكراات أو حلووول بليييييييز لا يبخل علي من الإستفااده​ 
ولكم مني جزيييييل الشكر​


----------



## محمد فوزى (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الحل هو المذاكرة والاجتهاد لتحصيل العلم فلابد ان تحب الهندسة كى تصبح مهندس ناجح


----------



## بنت عسل وكلى كسل (11 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد فوزى قال:


> الحل هو المذاكرة والاجتهاد لتحصيل العلم فلابد ان تحب الهندسة كى تصبح مهندس ناجح


 
مشكوور على مروورك


----------



## الصديق الجديد (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*الاستعانه بصديق !!*

يمكنك الاستعانة بأصدقاء من نفس التخصص ...
فما يكون صعبا عليكي قد يكون مفهوم لشخص آخر ..
المذاكرة الجماعية لها فوائد كثيرة .


----------



## m7mad_issa (3 مارس 2008)

*please*

اي رابط يمكننا من التعلم ع ا لبرمجة يا مشرف


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (5 مارس 2008)

انا كذلك اريد رابد لتعلم وتبسيط ال plc


----------



## إلى فلسطين (22 يوليو 2008)

طيب هات المسائل وخلينا نشوف


----------



## mohamed5431550 (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكككككور جدا


----------



## hawk5 (20 فبراير 2013)

مافى رابط؟


----------



## fawzi2000 (7 مارس 2013)

عزيزي لتعلم ال pls يجن ان تكون لك خبره في العمليات الحسابيه نظام الثنائي والعشري والسادس عشر والثماني وان تدرسها على مراحل لتتعلم التحويل من نظام لاخر ثم معرفة الرموز لكم من الرليه والتايمر t.m.c ومل الموز الضروريه لعمل البرمجه
اي انه نظام plsيحتاج لدورات لا تقل عن 60 ساعه على الاقل حتى تتقن البرمجه والعمل فيه


----------



## fawzi2000 (7 مارس 2013)

عزيزي لتعلم ال pls يجن ان تكون لك خبره في العمليات الحسابيه نظام الثنائي والعشري والسادس عشر والثماني وان تدرسها على مراحل لتتعلم التحويل من نظام لاخر ثم معرفة الرموز لكم من الرليه والتايمر t.m.c ومل الموز الضروريه لعمل البرمجه
اي انه نظام plsيحتاج لدورات لا تقل عن 60 ساعه على الاقل حتى تتقن البرمجه والعمل فيه


----------



## fawzi2000 (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا خي الكريم


----------

